# ارقام تليفونات وعناوين شركات البترول فى مصر



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

see attached link
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread-t_5684.html


----------



## islamiccastel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نفعنا الله و أياكم أخى الكريم


----------



## Mohamed yousuf (31 أغسطس 2010)

*عناوين وتليفونات شركات البترول فى مصر*

السلام عليكم ... كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم 
كنت أود فى بداية نعرفى على موقعكم واشتراكى فيه أن أبدأ بمشاركة ولكنى دخلت لأبحث عن عناوين شركات البترول من خلال العنوان على الباحث جوجل وعندما دخلت لم أجد شيئاً . فما معنى هذا ؟
هل كان العنوان للجذب أم أن الموضوع تم رفعة أم ماذا ؟ أرجو إفادتى .
ثم أنى أريد أن أتعامل مع المنتدى من خلال المصداقية وليس الجذب .
دمتم بخير وفقكم الله ومرة أخرى كل عام وأنتم بخير والسلام عليكم .


----------

